# Sinister Enough?



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

*Don't wake the beast!*


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

hehe, kool pic, looks like its in silent hill. dark black and white room
nice lookin car too.

james.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Guy,
Happy new Year mate.
Thought you were selling?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

very cool pictures.

i somehow always like pictures which are taken in parking garages or at industrial places at night....it gives something to the car...


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Hey Guy, some how i recognize that place...lol.
Was that taken back then or is it back there now?

Tony


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

looks like a nuclear bunker, like where they take the President in the
event of a war, or perhaps a missile silo


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

It's a missile silo . .you not seeing the missile?


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey guys, thanks for the comments!
Happy new year to all!

Paul: Technically it is still for sale, though quite difficult to sell something like it.

Tony: It is back again, and running quite well (0.9 Bar). Holinger installed too 



gtrlux said:


> It's a missile silo . .you not seeing the missile?


Awesome comment!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

sweet.


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

That pic is awesome, agree with james to say it does look like it's in silnet hill or something like that.  :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi Guy. Never have popped in to see you as it years since I visited Cyprus. Unfortunately we discovered Santorini 
Some friends are having a house built and moving there (or rather her husband is moving back) and so we will be visiting them (and maybe you!).
Dave


----------



## evo3 (Dec 13, 2006)

Do you have more pics of the car?


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Here are few pics i have of the Beast,


























Tony


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks really great in red. . .and very clean by the way, nice reflections in the first pic.:bowdown1:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Cyprus! HA! 

My folks are down there, and i got my car coming down sometime in march-ish. How easy was it for you to get it in ? Are the cops still pulling over any nice cars they see


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Dave: Do let me know if you're dropping by the island. Always glad to meet fellow enthusiasts.

gtrlux: Thanks! One word mate.. Teflon ;-)

Tony: Where did you dig those out from.. wow, forgot about some of those pics.. Time to get my website properly sorted out!

Rain: What car you bringing down? A friend recently registered his Nismo Kitted R34 GTR without any hassle. Cops still pull over nice cars, but are doing so less frequently. Happens mostly in Nicosia though, and they're back to stopping loud cars for the exhaust noise.

James & Nutty: Trust me. No such thing as a silent hill when it's fired up, more like rumbling volcano  I bring the security guard running down every time I start it up; he thinks that the backup electricity generators have kicked in...


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Bringing down a 34 too, yeah i live down in Nicosia, sucks, yeah i got a ticket for exhaust a few years back, but that was in larnica... bah stupid. well not much they will be able to do to this car, its all stock from the factory so hopefully they will not gimme any trouble. 

Where about are you at in CY ? Paphos or summtin ? I know of another R34 white for sale in Nicosia near where i live...

would be interesting to see how many Skylines there are in CY i remember only about, 3..2 R32s and 1 R34 but on the north side.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Got loads of skyline pics dude...lol.

Hope the cops dont give me too much trouble in July/August when im out there with my 34.

His in Nicosia.

Tony


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Cool! More GTRs in Cyprus!

Tony: Laranaka is more chilled out than Nicosia. The fashion these days is to deploy Nicosia cops to various towns to pull over cars. Of course you won't be running CY plates though...

Rain: Am in Nicosia. PM/Call me when you get here. We're looking to start a Skyline Owners Club someday.

GTRs on the island.. On the Greek Cypriot side, there are about 10-15 Genuine GTRs (mostly R33 GTRs, a few R34s and 1 R32 GT-R) and a handful of fakes (widened and all). We actually had two R33 GTRs Officially imported to Cyprus through the dealership.

On the north, there are about 2-3 R34 GTRs. 

As for Skylines in general, there should be about 100-150 in total. We have some nice GTSs and GTTs running around too. I have seen pretty much every "normal" variant here, and apparently even a 400R passed through here a few years ago.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Crazy!! 

hmm well what plates are you lot running ? Visitor plates? ACuse mine was gonna be fully regged there. unless im missing something 

Yeah ill give you a shout when im down there next. Tho im gonna be **** scared driving it around those roads!! haha.

PS: ok off topic but, are you Cypriot or English just living down there ?

Oh yeah and where do you guys get your work done, on the cars i mean, cause last time i was there i was hard pressed to find one local mech that i felt confident handing over my car to, and that was just a shite hatchback


----------



## james mansell (May 18, 2006)

what size wheels are those? they look like 19's, but how wide?


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

GTuned said:


> Cool! More GTRs in Cyprus!
> 
> Tony: Laranaka is more chilled out than Nicosia. The fashion these days is to deploy Nicosia cops to various towns to pull over cars. Of course you won't be running CY plates though...


Sweet sounds better and better by the day.

Tony


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

James: 19" x 10.5" 275mm Yokohamas  Wanted wider tires, but they were hard to find!

Rain: 
I'm running CY plates on my cars. By the way, I'm technically Cypriot. 

Good luck with most of these Mechanics. Have reached the point that I might as well work on my cars myself. I have been trying to build a 1000hp GTR for 5 years. All the parts are there (and more), just nobody with the balls/expertise to put it all together. Greed, pathetic excuses and hot air is the most that I got out them yet.

Don't want to make some sweeping statements, but I assure you, the European GTR record was easily within' my grasp back then. Now.. am way out of my league, the UK guys are in the 8s! Never found anyone up to the challenge, and am still looking. Running a full-interior, airconditioned, stereo-still-installed, true RH9 car is the dream.

Anyway, at least if I break it due to my "workmanship" it's my fault, and I didn't pay a "genius" to do it. If I need real serious help, I will import it. If you ever source help locally, make sure you sit there all day and watch them. Of course, my experience in almost all countries has been the same.. no one will ever do the job better than you could/will if you wanted to...

I guess I'm more ticked off at them than I thought.. Sorry for the rant!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Dude send it to japan...lol.
Probably best option.

Tony


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha dont get me started, i sent my old car from CY to the UK and it vanished apparently. So yeah i know what you mean, i had to learn the hard way, its why i just figured id get something thats fast enough for now, and yeah if there ever needs to be any work done, ill hire a pro i trust! 

Well we are gonna try to run CY plates on my car, its nice that the Duty just went down!! was very happy to see that!! 

Well, will have to get in touch some time this coming summer/spring. 

Whats your car running as of now anyway ? im guessing you grab allot of attention around town driving that big red beast!!


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

At 0.9, it must be about 400-500. Quite quick, has a scary way of leading you to redline in 6th gear.. 

Cops have pulled me over before just because it was red and shiny..

Am happy that you guys will be bringing some more beasts over. Should be fun!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

So will i when it gets out there finaly get sorted out .

But my other reason is im using it for my sisters wedding car .

Tony


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah should be damn nice!! 

can't wait we should head down to the town square in Nicosia and grab some pics i remember the lighting at night there is pretty nice. take some treks up the windy troodos roads would be cool too!!


----------

